# 10 reasons to give the 85 reasons the death penalty



## mclark (Feb 11, 2003)

1. 9 pages of a topic that has morphed into so many topics, I'm not even sure I'm in Kansas anymore.2.Brain Mri: possible brain tumor kes 02 25 03 4:42 am3.I no longer need my Restoril to sleep at night....thanks to this post.4.my post looking for audiophiles was ignored5.My mom had a heart attack last night cindy pooh 02 25 3:30 am5.Leafs are going to win the cup6. I had my nose broken by a Hells Angels guy tonight(well it bled), true story.7.Sister in law died last night evie 02 24 03 9:178. Somebody here might need an opinion on IBS9. It's gone beyond the pale(well if you can keep repeating yourselves so can I10. And the number 1 reason ( Dave Letterman), Michael Jackson just called and said your kids will be home tomorrow.ta da ......regards......mike


----------



## mclark (Feb 11, 2003)

oops wrong category. I apologise.regards ........mike


----------

